# I admit, I was wrong about this knife...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As some of you know, I bought two CRKT "Raikiri" knives with wharncliffe blades. These are the models that can be easily taken apart with your bare hands. Kids stuff. Flip the switch over the pivot toggle and then spin the gear on the butt end. Not only is this idea great for re-sharpening the entire length of the edge, but it is perfect for periodical cleaning and lubing.

With all of the knives I have in numerous drawers around in my "estate" I just figured these folders were just the flavor of the day. You know, the knife magazines rave about the new toy, and then one week later something else catches their eyes.

So, it was my intent to get three of these Raikiri folders (I do this to check the quality control of the model) and just slice the common items a guy might stumble upon as he works--like in a jumbled, over-stuffed car garage. Just about that time my supplier told me that I would only get *two* of these folders since there seemed to be a rush. I foolishly figured the folder was just a hunk of aluminum, a non-descript blade and a toggle release for newbies. _I'll admit, I was mistaken_.

This folder is light, yet sturdy, smooth opening yet without a wobble, and clearly has a very snug clip to your jeans pockets. In holding the folder up near a strong light bulb I was unable to find a blemish along the edge. In seeing that, I decided that perhaps the entire 4.25 inches of blade edge should be handled with a bit more care!

This new folder has ridden with me over the last few days and provided all of the enhancements a new buyer would desire. Once clipped to your jeans the knife never moves. But once pulled out from your jeans with one thumb and an index finger, the folded blade smoothly rests in your palm. The tab on the spine is a bit on the large size, but considering the size of the blade the toggle is a welcomed feature.

Yes, the folder seems to have a direct tie with CRKT. However the blade deploys smoothly to the locking feature. So if you take your folders where danger often presents itself, I would suggest you consider this CRKT "Raikiri." Whenever I stand up I feel around for this knife, and that's not something I rarely do. It's simply a great knife.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CRKT knives are made both in the US and off shore.
The price will tell you. Less than $60 - $70 and it probably is not US.
I did not know this until recently.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@RPD*, I must admit, I didn't know that there was so much "new stuff" bouncing around inside our hobby! To that, I'm finding pricing to vary literally from town to town.

First off, I have enough "toys." But the main issue I'd recommend is to watch new stuff and see what becomes usable and safe.

I decided to take a little vacation from my hobbies. I simply started to polish stuff for my own amusement. If I read new things in forums I didn't rush off and search data like my life depended on it.

And of course, I'm still polishing edges using only common paper and not watching the clock!


----------

